# STUD RED! Santa Rosa Beach 4/26



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I got off shift this morning not knowing if I was going to fish or not. After making a mid morning stop at the beach I knew instantly that I just HAD to fish for a little bit! I had two lines in the water by 11:05. By 11:10 I watched my line go from taught to completely slack in the blink of an eye.... my rod tip never even flinched. I flew up out of my chair and grabbed my rod to see what was there... FISH ON! It was a really good fight!! I originally thought it was a huge sting ray like I had caught the other day... same exact type of fight. I wasn't overly excited yet. I tightened my drag to the maximum that I felt comfortable, and my reel was still screaming!! I wore him down and took my time, as I was using a 20# fluoro leader and did not want this beast to get off and escape with the float jig that I had on my top rig. I finally got a glimpse of its red and silver body when it got within 30-40 yards of the beach, and thats when I got excited!! Did i mention I was excited?!! I eased it onto the beach and couldn't believe it... MY FIRST STUD RED! I didn't measure it, but I'm guessing it was easily 36"+. There was a crowd gathered at this point, so I had a few pictures taken with me and the fish, and I quickly got him back in the water. He swam off without skipping a beat!


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Good catch, and release.


----------



## Chipsfishing (Apr 23, 2013)

WOW, now thats a nice Red Luke. Looking for one like that myself.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice hog!


----------



## deton58 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice fish man. I caught this one at Blue Mountain yesterday afternoon. Measured at 30". Got him back in right after the pic


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

deton58 said:


> Nice fish man. I caught this one at Blue Mountain yesterday afternoon. Measured at 30". Got him back in right after the pic


Wow, that is also a very nice red!! They sure put up a nice fight... So much fun! Nice catch!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work Luke & Deton.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice "BULL". i've caught countless bulls over the years but i still get a rush when i hook another one!!! love it!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I know you sent it to me in a text. But I have to say it again way to go buddy.


----------

